# langzeitbeleuchtung für schleiereffekt



## Brauni (13. März 2004)

servus

ich möchte gerne so einen schleiereffekt erzeugen. klassisches beispiel ist mit vorbeifahrenden autos. ich hab die minolta dimage a1 und folges problem:
ich weis das man die belichtungzeit auf bulb (max. 30 sek.) stellen kann und dadurch dieser effekt entsteht. doch bei meinen test in meiner wohnung, mit einer kerze, ist das foto total weis.
weis wer wieso`?


----------



## Vitalis (13. März 2004)

Hi Brauni, wahrscheinlich war es zu hell und Du hast zu lange belichtet. Du mußt dann kürzere Zeiten nehmen, als 30 Sekunden.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Brauni (13. März 2004)

servus

ja die umgebung war zu hell danke! 
 einwandfrei

mfg
brauni


----------

